# Nov 7-13



## Hawsepiper (Sep 20, 2010)

Id like to get my wife and I on some offshore fish. We have a 17' Boston. Not quite what we need to get offshore. If anyone has two spots available anytime between the 7th and 13th of Nov. Please let me know. Willing to split costs and clean. Thanks


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

id trust the 17 whaler they used to take the 16 ft whalerto the blue water, have another boat go with u for safety like my friend did last wk he has a avalon bay boat i have a 1960 simmons we got in at least 6 ft seas heres wk before out 17 miles 2 boths for safety


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*heres his bay boat out 17 miles*

View attachment 12864


View attachment 12865


View attachment 12866
of course pick your days, my friend had that skiff out last sunday it was rough as heck we caught 4 kings but was too rough to snapper fish in our boats.


----------



## Hawsepiper (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks fun. Unfortunately I don't have a gps or Fathometer installed on my boat. I do have a handheld gps though. We may give it a shot. To be honest I'd rather go with someone more experienced than we are. We may just charter. Thanks


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

give me a call cell 619 9892 hm 607 7063 no answering machine on house ph, take the charter boat or go with one of the pros o forum give me a call if u able ill at least take u trolling for kings, ive caught limit 3 out last 4 trips, a 21 lb last wk i have all tackle u can just help me with gas nener over about 10 gall, my boat a 60 model but has a new motor and t top and 3000,00 electronics, was made in nc to launch thru surf, keep my # if u come next yr, u can go with me or come along with our 2 boats fish next to us, my friends son works on shalimar charter boat, ill be happy to have u come with me


----------

